# Episiotomy after forceps- urinary incontinence



## bubu (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi, 

Had my beautiful DS on Saturday after forceps and episiotomy... Experiencing pain cos of episootomy and urinary incontinence... Can you pls guide about incontinence..  Is it commmon and temporary?what can be done about it?

Thx, bubu.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Congratulations Bubu,

Incontinence is hopefully temporary. You need to do pelvic floor exercises to get the done back in your muscles of your pelvic floor. Mention it to your midwife when she visits. If it does not improve by the time you have your postnatal check with Gp they can refer you back to the hospital. 

Re your episiotomy pain make sure you are using maternity pads not normal sanitary pads. Take regular painkillers. It will ease over the next few days. You can put tea tree oil in your bath 4drops in 2tablespoons of milk and put in the bath. 

Congrats again.

Kaz xxxxx


----------



## bubu (Jun 10, 2007)

Dear Kaz,

Thanks a lot. Midwife said it seems like I have water infection which is making things worse.. Cephalexin my GP has prescribed .. Is it safe in breast feeding? Also any tips for sore cracked nipples? I am using lanisoh cream.

Many thanks,
Bubu.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Cefalexin is fine. 

Lansinoh is the best for cracked nipples so u on the best one already. You could los hand express a little breat milk and rub that in. It is also worthwhile sitting braless and letting the air get to your nipples. 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## bubu (Jun 10, 2007)

Thx kaz


----------

